# A Bridge Of Spies



## Lon (Oct 17, 2015)

I saw this film last nite and give it a 10. Good Cold War Drama about U2 Pilot GaryFrancis Powers & Russian spy Rudolph Abel.


----------



## Linda (Oct 18, 2015)

Lon said:


> I saw this film last nite and give it a 10. Good Cold War Drama about U2 Pilot GaryFrancis Powers & Russian spy Rudolph Abel.


Thanks Lon, it sounds like something my husband would like to see.


----------



## imp (Oct 18, 2015)

Always been a fan of Powers. Will look into it! Thanks, Lon!!   imp


----------



## Don M. (Oct 19, 2015)

One of our daughters/Son-in-Law saw this moving over the weekend, and said it is one of the best they've seen in years.  I fully intend to put this movie on our agenda the next time we go up to the city.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 19, 2015)

I remember a tv movie about him.  We'll check it out.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2015)

Not my type of film but I'll let my o/h know....I love the play on words in the title..


----------



## Susie (Oct 28, 2015)

Granddaughter and I saw this movie yesterday, has to be one of Spielberg's greatest films: So realistic, so factual, thought I was living back in East Germany again; moved to tears most of the time!
How did Mr. Spielberg manage to recreate the terrible ruins in Berlin so accurately?
(Truly deserves its 5 star rating!!!)


----------

